# Portugal to open National Electric Vehicle Network in 2011



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

After all the bad publicity associated with the Scud toll roads fiasco it is nice to share with you a motoring related good news story. It all sounds great in theory , I some how do not think it will work in practice because Portugal will be the pioneers and past performance on new initiatives have not been a good recommendation .

Anyway have a look at and let everyone know what you think

Portugal to open electric vehicle network in 2011 | Reuters


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I visited Aveiro a couple of weeks ago and they had charging stations already there.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a small criticism though. The car that the Portuguese Government are pushing is the Nissan Note. They are giving you €5000 off the price of the first 5000 purchases, this brings the price down to €30,250 for a car that is similar in size to the Micra.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There is a lot of talk about some of these new electric cars being offered on a lease-style agreement, that interests me a lot more than paying out €30,000 in one go


----------

